# Standfüsse für 5.1 System gesucht (Z-5500)



## Sword_CH (22. Februar 2011)

*Standfüsse für 5.1 System gesucht (Z-5500)*

Hallo.

Weiss jemand wo ich Standfüsse für 5.1 Systeme bzw. das Logitech z-5500 kriege? Einzig bei Teufel habe ich gefunden, jedoch finde ich 50€ pro Stück etwas happig. 

Danke für allfällige Tipps!


----------



## Kevin1965 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Standfüsse für 5.1 System gesucht (Z-5500)*

Wie wäre es mit denen hier?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0006NGRH6/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk/276-7628514-5648140


----------



## Sword_CH (4. März 2011)

*AW: Standfüsse für 5.1 System gesucht (Z-5500)*

Dankeschön. Hab sie mal bestellt. Hoffte passt auch..


----------



## Kevin1965 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Standfüsse für 5.1 System gesucht (Z-5500)*

Hiernach sollten sie passen: Ein bisschen basteln musst Du aber schon noch 

"Ich suchte für meine Dolby Surround Anlage (Logitech Z-5500) passende 
Boxenständer für die hinteren Boxen. Aufgrund der hier nur gelesenen 
Meinungen kaufte ich dieses Paar Ständer hier. Da die Boxen sehr schwer 
sind entschied ich mich mit Absicht zu dieser Ausführung von Hama und 
nicht der Slim Line.



Der Fuß om Ständer ist sehr schwer und selbst bei schweren Boxen ist dies kein Problem für die Ständer - Standsicher!!!



Jedoch  passen die Halter auf meine Boxen nicht. Also bohrte ich 
eben selbst in jeder Halterplatte (liegt dem Paket bei) 2 Löscher und 
konnte auf dieser dann Problemlos meine Boxen festschrauben.



Und NEIN, weder die Bohrlöscher sind zu sehen, noch sonst irgendetwas."

Draufstellen soll auch gehen

"Die Z-5500 Lautsprecher passen perfekt, man muss lediglich ein bisschen 
ein bisschen bohren, da die Löcher in die mitgelieferte Platte nicht 
vorhanden sind. (Bohren ist auch kein Muss, man kann auch die 
Lautsprecher einfach draufstellen, war bei mir 2 Wochen so; ich habe es 
lieber befestigt).



Die Ständer sind außerdem sehr stabil, ein wenig schwer (was mich positiv überrascht hat) und gut verarbeitet.

Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, für Z-5500 Besitzer und andere.
"


----------



## Arthur-81 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Standfüsse für 5.1 System gesucht (Z-5500)*

Ich hab mir für mein Z5500 diese geholt:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/340297/VIVANCO-LS-STAeNDER-WMF-110-SS-Silber-/1312050&ref=list

passt perfekt, ohne Bohren...


----------



## Sword_CH (8. März 2011)

*AW: Standfüsse für 5.1 System gesucht (Z-5500)*

Habe die Hama Slim in Schwarz geholt und passen ganz gut auf das Z5500. Bin sehr zufrieden und kanns nur weiterempfehlen.


----------

